# The Inglenook Start in N scale



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Heyo! I got a setup going right now and I am planning the start of the layout. This is the current setup on a desk that will not be the baseboard. Just a planning area.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a start. 

The desk will make a nice work table.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

I technically have 2 layouts now. The loop and the Inglenook. 

Here is the finished inglenook.


----------

